# Colour Developing Problem C-41



## sensimilla (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi there,

I've been developing colour film for a month or two now and I've been getting great results. However the last set of film I developed came out rather dodgy. I am using Tetenal C-41 and I'd like to know if the wierd lines etc. on the photos are due to the chemicals reaching exhaustion or could it just be a problem with the film (Had been expired for a few years however every other expired roll I've developed has not turned out like this). Temperatures, ratios etc. were all correct. I shall attach an example of an image.

Thankyou, I look forward to reading your answers/suggestions!  Shift+R improves the quality of this image. Shift+A improves the quality of all images on this page.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 26, 2013)

That for sure is a development problem. I do not develop my C-41 by hand, it's just not worth it as far as risk of messing up. C-41 is VERY picky. Of course I am very lucky to work in a lab and can use the C-41 processor for perfect development every time.   
According to the info sheet you can only develop 12 rolls in the 1 liter mix. How many rolls did you process with this one mixture?


----------



## Images (Oct 27, 2013)

I have developed a lot of c41 but never tried expired film.
I would suspect either contaminated chem or expired film or a combination of both.
I would try fresh chem and fresh film, then if you have a lot of the expired film that you want to use you could then try processing the expired film in the chem you know is fresh.
If the expired film is a one time thing I would toss out the old developer mix fresh and use fresh film.
As a side note, I normally keep film and paper frozen until the day before I intend to use it, I have found it appears to keep indefinitely without noticeable shift.
Good luck
Joe


----------

